# Keg Dimensions



## mattieharding (18/12/07)

Does anyone happen to know the approximate measurements of a CUB keg incl coupler H x W x D

Cheers


----------



## 270win (18/12/07)

Got one in my fridge right now (Legal of course ). Can tell you keg only is 370mm Diameter 600mm height, with coupler and ball lock plugs etc. etc. 750mm height, I have a lathe and did turn up my own ball lock plugs to suit so purchased ones may add up to a bit less like 700mm or so????

Hope this helps....


----------



## joel_cabban (26/3/10)

carlton keg without coupler 410mm wide x 535mm tall, havent got a coupler yet for mine so unsure about the extra height of that... anyone else have any idea?


----------



## ttink69 (24/1/20)

Dose anyone know the Dimensions of a great northern keg Width mainly an do you need to have Co2 bottle in fridge to


----------

